# Post-Tearoff Cleanup



## KJB420 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hello all,
So, I have only been in the trade for a short time but already I am noticing soooo many small things that could be soo much easier and quicker (and often safer to) a way to get us done and on to the next job. I was wondering if any of y'all had any ideas excluding tarps to gather as much of the tearoff debri as possible, that is? Like, we have 2 dump trailers and we have to do A LOT of ground cleanup at day's end? Would something like a hand cart do the trick or what?


----------



## PitchBuilder (Aug 27, 2017)

Wheel barrow helps, The two wheel one is nice. Magnets, rakes, making time each day and having a designated person nail sweep before customer gets home. Obviously getting the dump trailer or truck right against the eve and making a shoot for debris helps. each job is different sometimes there is the dreaded ground drop!!

Shop vac for gutters if you are leaving them on and rake blower for little granuals etc and to make your surface safe to walk on. Setting roof jacks at eve to stop large shingles from hitting ground, Using plywood over windows doors siding to protect the house. 

My favorite was rolling up shakes in huge rolls that look like haystacks and right in the bin they go, but there isn't much shake left up here.

For comp start where the past roofer finished and grab the entire shingle and often you can take huge sections at angle then cleanup is minimal. If you start on the finished corner this makes tear off so much easier.

Oh year and we always start at the hardest face that way the day gets easier as we get more tired. If you work smart you will save your body and possibly your life and make more money.


----------



## FLHomeInspector (Mar 30, 2018)

Some of the roofers around here have dump trailers with shuts that go up to the eaves. They use tarps to funnel all the roofing debris straight into the trailers.


----------

